# Burbot in 80 degree weather?



## saleleb (Apr 12, 2010)

So yesterday I was fishing the Tusc river in Barberton and caught a fish I had never seen before. I had no idea what it even was. It was about 15 inches long and resembled a catfish, pike, eel like structure. I was bottom fishing with shrimp when I caught this. I released it back into the river. I am sorry I got no picture of it. I later discovered from research that it was a Burbot, but I also read these are only caught in cold weather, it was 80 degrees out when i caught it. It was very strange, but yet very exciting catching something you never seen before. I just wanted to share the story.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice! I've only seen a few caught before. They are very prehistoric looking, good stuff!


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

The air is warm, but the waters still pretty cold.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not doubting your story at all, but given your lack of experience with a fish like that, is it possible you caught a bowfin? A burbot in a river around here this time of year seems highly unlikely to me. Burbot, bowfin, and snakeheads all have similar qualities (though they are distinguishable).

Image is of a burbot. Can't seem to add the bowfin and snakehead in the same post.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I would guess that what you caught was a bowfin. Aggressive eaters, available in warm water, and freaky looking when you pull them out of the water.

I've seen sevreral of these caught in the middle of summer.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice catch. In the past 5 years I have heard of a few burbot caught from the Tusc.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Likely a bowfin.

gnarly teeth on those things


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I've caught many a Bowfin, mostly down in the Everglades fishing for bass. They are plentiful, and BIG, down there- caught several one day 7+lbs and they are NASTY fish! Caught a few while living in VA and caught one, about 2-3lbs, in Berlin not too far from Lee's about 8yrs ago. Haven't seen another one since.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm guessing it was a bowfin. I know they are in the tusc. I'm pretty sure that lake erie is the only ohio water that has burbot in it. Could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Burbot have a Whisker or two under their mouth.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a helpful picture showing the differences between burbot, bowfin, and snakeheads. I have encountered quite a few folks that have difficulty differentiating between these three different fish. I have caught bowfin from the Tusc. I've heard of a few burbot. I've never heard of snakeheads in the Tusc.

The picture is from the 2011 New York Fishing Guide: http://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/fish_marine_pdf/fishguide10b.pdf


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Not a snakehead. I've caught them in Florida and the hit on top water lures like torpedos. Bottom fishing with shrimp most likely isnt going to catch you a snakehead.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Looks like burbot, also called by several names around here. Cusk, Eelpout, Fresh Water Cod, and because they are slimy, some folks, at the Fairport short wall call the lawyers.


----------



## saleleb (Apr 12, 2010)

Ohhhhh! The picture that jcustunner24 is what I caught for sure. Apparently it was a bowfin then. The pictures I saw of the Burbot online looked very similar to what I caught, I just figured the color and spots were off or something. Thanks for clearing that up and actually helping me figure out what I actually caught. Gheesh, river fishing can be adventures to say the least. LOL


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Lay off the lawyers man!!!!


----------

